

Ask HN: Include High School Experience on My Resume? - MichaelCrawford

I haven&#x27;t included any high school work, educational or volunteer experience on my resume for quite a long time.  Recently I read that this is recommended by &quot;the experts&quot;, so as to avoid age discrimination.<p>However, in the US federally, as well as all the states I know about, it is illegal to discriminate for reasons of age against those over forty.  I myself am fifty years old.<p>In my actual experience, as well as that of many others, age discrimination is in reality quite widespread in the US.  While I do not wish to denigrate the experience of my female colleagues with sexual discrimination, I regard age discrimination in our industry as far more pervasive then gender discrimination.<p>I did lots of good stuff in high school - president of the science club, I was elected to the student senate, I was the director of the drama club&#x27;s set crew, I was awarded a merit scholarship &amp;c.<p>HOWEVER:<p>I also consult.  I&#x27;m not just looking for a perm job; I do consulting as a 1099 sole proprietor.  To the best of my knowledge, there is no law against discriminating against private businesses.<p>Do you list your own high school experience on your resume?  If so, do you experience age discrimination as a result?
======
MichaelCrawford
Would it be off-topic to flog my consulting services here at HN?

I can't recall anyone ever doing that. I don't want to be rude.

------
darkxanthos
I don't. I'm almost 33 years old and feel like the jobs I don't get are
completely on me. :)

------
YuriNiyazov
I went to Stuyvesant High School. Whenever I list it, it's usually a plus.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
That's a good point.

No one has ever heard of Armijo High School. But strictly speaking, I
graduated when I was sixteen by taking the California High School Proficiency
Examination so I could attend Solano Community College during the summer, and
in the evenings during the school year. I continued on at Armijo until I
graduated with the rest of my class.

